# dissolution of ammonium platinum chloride



## arthur kierski (Apr 30, 2011)

when dissolving amonium platinum chloride with pure hcl(32%),sometimes i try for a long time and some yellow salt does not dissolve.
question:is the yellow salt still nh4ptcl6 or impurity or other pgm salt?

thanks for replies
Arthur


----------



## Lou (Apr 30, 2011)

It's better to digest it in ammonia.


----------



## arthur kierski (Apr 30, 2011)

thanks Lou,as you noticed ,pgms separation and purification is not my main issue.
i do plenty of rh,but mainly from other itens----
Arthur


----------



## Lou (Apr 30, 2011)

Arthur,

Digestion in ammonia should leave a clear solution. You can re-precipitate it as a pinkish salt by re-addition of HCl. This, of course, should be done after you filter it to remove any of the base metals (and other PGMs) that have precipitated as their oxides in the basic solution of ammonia. It won't help with copper or silver (they both form ammine complexes) but those can be washed out of the metal fairly well if one is careful in reducing the Pt.


Lou


----------

